
If you want my money, you’ll have to answer to these four questions - georgecmu
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-want-my-money-youll-have-answer-four-questions-from-calacanis/
======
ArchTypical
TL;DR:

1\. Why has this founder chosen this business?

2\. How committed is this founder?

3\. What are this founder’s chances of succeeding in this business—and in
life?

4\. What does winning look like in terms of revenue and my return?

